# Llama still working



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Have to love the 3 llamas my friend has. Gets great game cam shots. Momma was looking at the baby to make sure all was good. These cats are the parents of the young cat that Tony the llama was giving the death stare a while back. Not sure if the armadillo ended up being a meal, but the cat is sure arched up.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Those are some healthy looking bob cats. Good thing mama is still on guard.
I don't think they stand a chance against an adult llama, but the babies might be a treat.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Pretty much rabbit fed bobcats. The 2 young ones born last year have some growing to do.


----------

